# Forestry Student Looking for Work in Northern California.



## Siskiyou Blues (Apr 2, 2011)

I am currently a student residing in Siskiyou County, CA looking for work in the woods. I am ambitious and hard working and eager to learn. With winter on its way out I am looking itching to putting some wear and tear on my boots and learning as much as I can, and getting my foot in the door.
Please contact me with any information.
Carl Mogerley
McCloud CA
Phone:201.264.3105
email:[email protected]


----------



## paccity (Apr 3, 2011)

gologit posted one awhile back. go to archives , employment, # 45. hope thats what your after. goodluck.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 6, 2011)

Siskiyou Blues said:


> I am currently a student residing in Siskiyou County, CA looking for work in the woods. I am ambitious and hard working and eager to learn. With winter on its way out I am looking itching to putting some wear and tear on my boots and learning as much as I can, and getting my foot in the door.
> Please contact me with any information.
> Carl Mogerley
> McCloud CA
> ...


 
Sierra Pacific Industries: Forestry Summer Jobs


If you're interested in this get on it NOW. It's a little late but give it a try anyway. If you don't make it on this year's list tell them you want to apply for next year. It's hard work, crappy pay, and the best real-world experience you're ever likely to find.


----------



## Siskiyou Blues (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks! I saw I missed the dates but I'll do my best to make my presence known. That is what I am looking for.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 10, 2011)

Siskiyou Blues said:


> Thanks! I saw I missed the dates but I'll do my best to make my presence known. That is what I am looking for.


 
Good. I'm sorry for not posting an answer sooner so you could have made the cut-off date. I don't usually look at this thread.

Give it a try anyway. All they can say is no.


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 10, 2011)

Lots of people to call here if SPI doesn't work out for you.

CAL FIRE - Forest Practice - License Timber Operators (LTOs)


----------



## Siskiyou Blues (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, you've been a tremendous help in getting me to look in the right direction. Now I just have to keep the phones ringing.


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 11, 2011)

Siskiyou Blues said:


> Now I just have to keep the phones ringing.


 
That's the key.


----------



## david_vandehey (Apr 14, 2011)

Siskiyou Blues said:


> I am currently a student residing in Siskiyou County, CA looking for work in the woods. I am ambitious and hard working and eager to learn. With winter on its way out I am looking itching to putting some wear and tear on my boots and learning as much as I can, and getting my foot in the door.
> Please contact me with any information.
> Carl Mogerley
> McCloud CA
> ...



have you ever considered a summer in Alaska - Greatland tree service


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Apr 17, 2011)

What areas can you work in? Or where would you like to work?


----------



## Siskiyou Blues (Apr 18, 2011)

Well I live near bye Mt Shasta, CA in Siskiyou county currently. 
Puts me 6 hours north of San Francisco and 6 south of Portland.
I am not ready to relocate as of yet...but willing to do some serious commuting because I am having trouble finding work locally.
Can't move too far until I have my diploma.


----------

